# PCI device error



## Pauze (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi everybody, I have an Acer SA90 standard (clone) that came installed with vista(home,basic) and I have reinstalled XP pro sp3, but I cannot Identify what sound drivers I need? device manager doesn't describe the make or model? I have managed to find and install the ethernet drivers to get back online but I am going deaf!!! can anyone help pleeeeease!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Pauze, welcome to TSF

Download *Everest* to see your computer's details. The blue links beside each device take you to the official websites where you can find the latest drivers. If you're still having trouble, post back with the motherboard details from Everest.


----------



## Pauze (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey koala thanks for the tip, I have used Everest and it says the Audio controller is a Realtek ALC 883 @ SiS high definition audio controller. I looked for that driver and there is so many different ones I am not sure which one to choose? The motherboard name is Acer F671CR and the chipset is SiS 671 the ID is 04/23/2007-SiS-671-6A7IGFK8C-00, I have heaps of info if you need anything else (thanks to everest, and you of course) Cheers mate.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There are so many versions of the Realtek drivers, it can be hard to find the right one. Try this one: *Realtek HD Audio Codecs Driver 1.89 Windows 2000/XP(x32/x64) for ALC883*. Install, reboot and test.


----------



## Pauze (Mar 17, 2008)

I tried version 1.89 and 1.88 and it installed ok but I still have a PCI device error in device manager and no sound! so I have uninstalled it.Does it still retain registry entries? is that What is causing it not to install? I know that XP installs a lot of drivers as default but I assumed it would overwrite them, I am a bit confused? How do I tell if there is drivers installed? when I go to device manager/properties of PCI device it says there are no drivers installed! When I installed the LAN drivers I just right clicked on the yellow exclaimation mark and updated the drivers and that worked, but not on the sound drivers! obviously not the way to update sound! I also have a video driver and PCI modem error in device manager, could that be partly responsible??? Thanks for taking the time to help.


----------

